# cold start problem in 335d



## x RymeS (Aug 24, 2016)

hello, the weather has been getting a lot colder in chicago especially over night. in the morning when i start the 335d it starts up no problem but the rev counter jumps up and down slightly and the car shakes slightly(feels like the car is misfiring) for a few seconds and then goes back to idle normally. i have a cat delete and straight pipe along with a tune on the car. Is this a serious problem or nothing to worry about?
also white smokes comes out of the exhaust for as few seconds as well.


----------



## x RymeS (Aug 24, 2016)

this only happens in idle for a few seconds it has a rough idle


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sounds very similar to our 1980's vintage Diesels, when all the glow plugs aren't working, the first few seconds of running, only some of the cylinders are firing. 
Clears up in about 10 seconds, when the dead cylinders light off.


----------



## x RymeS (Aug 24, 2016)

thats good news thanks, i only have 80k on my 335d and its been services but i have a service soon, because after the tune i did, i never took out the error code.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

If the glow plugs weren't working I'd expect you would see a warning light or code thrown. I had one of my glow plugs go bad at about 70k or so and just replaced them all. The cost to do one is not much less than doing all 6 due to labor cost just to get to them.

They are resistor elements so will age with use, like light bulbs, so when one goes the others are probably not far behind.


----------



## x RymeS (Aug 24, 2016)

appreciate the help boys
thanks


----------



## navsingh.ns (2 mo ago)

x RymeS said:


> appreciate the help boys
> thanks


Hey RymeS

Have an 09 335d and live up in Vancouver Canada. A similar thing started happening last week... 4-5 times rpm goes lower than back, on cold start only. After normal, heater air smells burnt for a bit (yuck) then all is normal. First start of the day. 

Then things settle and just as normal, and other starts of the day are normal. 

What did you do to fix, what was the issue, if you remember? 

Just want to know how much trouble I'm in. Car has 155,000 KMS


----------

